# WWII Crash Sites In Norway



## Maximowitz (Jan 9, 2010)

Great stuff!


Norwegian Crash Sites


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

I would just love to go to Europe one day walk around and be able to find WWII wrecks. 

Great find Paul!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cool, Paul! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

